# Volcano Coffee Works - Dulwich



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Went to http://www.http://volcanocoffeeworks.com/ today as was in the area.

Awesome place, very large, its strange as its on a residential street!

Flat white was very good as well as a great selection of cakes etc, prices were good too, 2.20 a coffee.

They also do barista training etc.


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Personally I've been disappointed with Volcano recently. But it's a little unfair of me to say that - might just be the shops I've drank it in.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I tend to like their lower acidity mount blend but I'm not a huge fan of the full steam. For me Mount is a solid blend though if you like low acidity but not necessarily dark roasts.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

I do like the cafe - good spot for coffees, sandwiches and/or cake. It is in a bizarre location, but I live on the next street, so that's not an issue for me.

In terms of the coffee itself: I was underwhelmed when I took some beans home to try. I asked for a recommendation for a rich dark espresso but ended up with some fairly lightly roasted beans that yielded a rather tangy acidic drink of the kind that I just can't get my taste buds to enjoy. Would help if I could remember the name of the blend they sold me. Fair enough, I don't necessarily have the equipment to get the most from the bean (Gaggia Cubika and DeLonghi grinder at the time) but I don't like being disappointed when I get something other than what I asked for. Not cheap either.

Has anyone noticed how much their barista training costs? Suppose I could pop in and ask at the weekend (note to wife: birthday present please).

Perhaps I should give their beans another chance, since I am happy enough to drink in the cafe. Just have to remember which ones NOT to buy. I currently drink only beans from the Algerian Coffee Store on Old Compton Street, principally because I can cycle there on my way home from work and they always have a 'coffee of the month' for £6/ 500g. I am starting to think though that I should stop changing beans every month if I want to up my espresso game. Plus, and I always thought this was just me until I read some other opinions on this and other forums, they do seem to roast the hell out of their beans. I like a dark espresso and find their medium roasts too light, but all their full/high roasts are very dark.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

The Providore blend is quite dark, it's made for a cafe of the same name.

You might have to ask for it, because it is not always in the cafe.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

rws if you like dark then the 'Mount' blend might well be up your street per my earlier comment below. The Providore blend is also great (and made by then for a cafe of the same name in London) but it's not always available as the stuff they have in the roastery cafe is essentially overspill production so they only have it when they have made too much.

I visited again this week, they have some fun older lever machines in there and an old roaster which was fun to show the kids:



























rws said:


> I do like the cafe - good spot for coffees, sandwiches and/or cake. It is in a bizarre location, but I live on the next street, so that's not an issue for me.
> 
> In terms of the coffee itself: I was underwhelmed when I took some beans home to try. I asked for a recommendation for a rich dark espresso but ended up with some fairly lightly roasted beans that yielded a rather tangy acidic drink of the kind that I just can't get my taste buds to enjoy. Would help if I could remember the name of the blend they sold me. Fair enough, I don't necessarily have the equipment to get the most from the bean (Gaggia Cubika and DeLonghi grinder at the time) but I don't like being disappointed when I get something other than what I asked for. Not cheap either.
> 
> ...


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Popped in on a Saturday a few weeks ago now. Great open space with nice large shared tables for spreading out and working at. Relaxed service and atmosphere. Good to have in West Norwood.


----------

